# Habe meine Teich neu befüllt und braun!!!



## Pierre (24. Apr. 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Bin neu hier
Habe ein schon länger andauerndes Teich problem
Wir bekommen ihn nicht klar haben schon eine filteranlage gebaut
proben zum Fachmann gebraucht der sagt das wasser sei ok.
Jetzt haben wir ihn gestern nochmal sauber gemacht und neu befüllt mit Brunnenwasser und heut ist er wieder braun.
meine vermutung ist das das grnudwassser zu eisenhaltig ist und wir ihn deshalb nicht klar bekomme.
Würde mich freuen wenn jemand was dazu sagen kann oder das selbe problem hat bzw. hatte und eine tipp weiß
danke schonmal 

Gruß Pierre


----------



## karsten. (24. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Habe meine Teich neu befüllt und braun!!!*

Hallo Pierre

und herzlich willkommen 

um wirklich helfen zu können reicht DAS in Info aber noch nicht aus !




> 16m²
> 6 qm
> Filteranlage .. und technik ..
> Koi ca 10
> Goldfische ca 10



ein Bild würde einen Eindruck vermitteln .

Was heisst den braun ?
eine weiße Untertasse auf dem Grund gäbe einen Hinweis

sauber gemacht , heißt auch immer wieder von vorn angefangen
so setzt KEIN biologisches Gleichgewicht ein !

ein Teich erlebt , selbst wenn er optimal ! gebaut ist ......
, in den ersten Jahren alle möglichen Schwankungen . 

dabei darf man dann noch jede Menge falsch machen.....

eisenhaltiges Grundwasser färbt keinen Teich braun !  

bei so viel Eisen würde sich dann schon ein Abbau lohnen  

wie sind denn die Wasserwerte vom Brunnen wirklich ?

uns wie sieht denn das Brunnenwasser in einer weißen Schüssel 
nach einem Tag aus ?


also gib uns auch die Chance Dir zu helfen !


mfG


----------



## Mühle (24. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Habe meine Teich neu befüllt und braun!!!*

Hi Karsten,

das 1. Mal, das ich Dir widersprechen möchte. Unser Brunnenwasser auch unbrauchbar für den Teich, nach Auslauf klar, nach kurzer Zeit total braun . 

Wie dieses Wasser, kam aus unser Leitung.

 

 


viele Grüße 

Britta

Hallo Pierre,

herzlich Willkommen im Forum  .


----------



## karsten. (24. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Habe meine Teich neu befüllt und braun!!!*

 


Du hast Recht !

DAS  ist zwar auch irgendwie eisenhaltig 

aufgewirbelter Schlamm aus Fe2O3 und allen möglichen Ablagerungen

meist nach Arbeiten an den Rohren 

das setzt sich ab und schadet kaum .

macht einen rosigen Teint

 

mfG


----------



## Silke (24. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Habe meine Teich neu befüllt und braun!!!*

Hallo Pierre,
wenn es an eisenhaltigem Wasser liegt, müsste sich der Teich nach ca. 5-6 Tagen wieder klären. D.h. das ausgeflockte Eisen setzt sich am Teichboden ab.
Wir haben sehr eisenhaltiges Wasser und nach dem Nachfüllen ist es immer ein paar Tage bräunlich, jedoch nach o.a. Zeit wieder klar.
Falls dem nicht so ist, liegt es an etwas anderem.


----------



## ThomasK. (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Habe meine Teich neu befüllt und braun!!!*

Also ich habe auch das Problem mit dem Brunnenwasser! Deshalb habe ich den Teich auch komplett mit Hauswasser gefüllt. Ich hatte zuerst versucht ihn mit Brunnenwasser zu füllen, aber schon bei 50cm Wasserstand konnte ich den Grund kaum noch sehen und die Oberfläche sah aus als hätte man Benzin rein gekippt.  Ich hab deshalb schon bedenken vor dem heissen Sommer, denn ich möchte ihn nicht mit dem blöden Brunnenwasser nachfüllen. Aber will ich Hauswasser nehmen, gibts  von meiner Regierung! :? Und nu? 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Owerni (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Habe meine Teich neu befüllt und braun!!!*

Hallo,
bei mir war die Wasserpumpe für das rostige Wasser verantwortlich.
Weil der Druckausgleichbehälter völlig vergammelt war.
Merkt man am besten, wenn die Gartenbrause voller rostiger Partikel sitzt.

Grüße: Olaf


----------



## Pierre (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Habe meine Teich neu befüllt und braun!!!*

Danke für die schnellen antworten!
Also ich werd mal ein paar bilder machen und sie rein stellen.
sollten wir die filteranlage laufen lassen oder erstmal abwarten ob es sich beruhigt oder nur ein paar std am tag. zur zeit läuft sie den ganzen tag.
also hoffe das ich es bist zum wochenende schaffe bilder zu machen.
möchten gerne im sommer eine klaren teich haben damit ich auch die fische sehen kann.

Gruß Pierre


----------



## gerd5000 (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Habe meine Teich neu befüllt und braun!!!*

Hallo Pierre. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem wie Du. Bohrlochwasser aufgefüllt, nach 2-3 Tagen brauntönung des Wassers. Als ob man durch ein Glas Tee schaut oder das Teichwasser durch eine Sonnenbrille sieht. Das braune hat sich nicht abgesetzt. Die Tönung blieb. Und hier muß ich Karsten widersprechen. Ich habe lange gebraucht, die Ursache dafür zu finden.
Das Bohrlochwasser ist bei der Förderung ohne Licht und Sauerstoff. Wird dieses in den Teich gefüllt, geht das Eisen im Wasser eine Sauerstoffverbindung ein und oxydiert. Diese Oxydation färbt das Wasser unlösbar braun. 
Ich habe jetzt folgendes gemacht: Ein Fass, zu zweidrittel mit Kieselsteinen 8 - 30er Körnung gefüllt, einen Sprühschlauch (Bewässerungsschlauch aus dem Gartencenter) ca 2 m lang in Schlaufen gelegt, im oberen Rand aufgehängt. Somit findet die Oxydation an der Luft statt und die dadurch entstehenden braunen Partikel setzen sich auf den Kieselsteinen ab und untenraus kommt rostfreies Wasser, sofern man an einen Auslauf am Fass gedacht hat. Von Zeit zu Zeit muß man die ganze Sache mal rückspülen,
damit die aufgefangenen Rostpartikel ausgeschwemmt werden. 

Gruss Gerd


----------



## Pierre (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Habe meine Teich neu befüllt und braun!!!*

Hallo gerd also das hört sich schon ziemlich nach meinem Problem an.
hab mal ein paar bilder gemacht hoffe ihr könnt damit was anfangen sonst schreibt was ihr für bilder braucht.
das große fass ist unser filter man sieht auch etwas von den matten die dort drin sind.
Hab das gefühl das er heute etwas klarer ist aber das mag auch täuschen.

gruß pierre


----------



## karsten. (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Habe meine Teich neu befüllt und braun!!!*

Hallo

@Gerd klingt erst mal logisch 

aber in welcher Form soll denn das Eisen im Wasser gelöst sein
bevor es an Luft und Licht rostet ?

was sagen denn unsere Wasserwerker ?

@ Pierre

so schlimm sieht das doch gar nicht aus 
meinst Du nicht , dass es doch nur Lehm + etwas Algenblüte ist ?


mfG


----------



## Eugen (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Habe meine Teich neu befüllt und braun!!!*

Hallo Gerd,
ich glaube, du bist dabei, die Chemie neu zu erfinden.
Kannst du den "Rostvorgang" mal chemisch erklären ??

Gruß, Eugen
der auch denkt,dass hier Schwebealgen am Werk sind.
Übrigens: Algen müssen nicht immer grasgrün sein.


----------



## gethsemane (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Habe meine Teich neu befüllt und braun!!!*



			
				gerd5000 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bohrlochwasser ist bei der Förderung ohne Licht und Sauerstoff. Wird dieses in den Teich gefüllt, geht das Eisen im Wasser eine Sauerstoffverbindung ein und oxydiert. Diese Oxydation färbt das Wasser unlösbar braun.
> Gruss Gerd



Das ist totaler Quatsch mit Soße! 
Das Eisenerz oxidiert schon im Boden, da Sauerstoff schon geringfügig im Grundwasser gelöst ist! Licht braucht es zur Oxidation schonmal gar nicht!
Es braucht zwar Energie, aber diese wird durch Wärmeenergie beigesteuert.
Das Eisenerz oxidiert hier über Tausende von Jahren und löst sich NICHT im Wasser, es sind lediglich Partikel davon enthalten, aber lösen tut es sich auf keinen Fall und schon gar nicht elementares Eisen!

Ohne Aufwirbelungen des Wassers im Teich würde sich NUR eine schöne braune schlammige Schicht bilden, die langsam verkrustet. Daher ist es sinnvoll das Wasser zu filtern, bevor es in der Teich kommt! Aber nicht mit einem Teichfilter, da die Partikel des Fe2O3 viel kleiner als jegliche Algenform und jegliche Pore in einem Teichfilter ist. Nützen würde hier in schöner großes 
Bettlaken aus Baumwolle oder ein Papierfilter. 

PS: Das gilt auch für das Umpumpen des Wassers im Teichkreislauf, bis die braune Trübung nachlässt.

So nun an die Chemie:

Der Rostvorgang:

Beim Rosten gibt das Eisen (elementar)  Elektronen an den Sauerstoff ab und
geht eine Bindung ein! Um es wieder zu trennen, muss ein Stoff mit dem Eisenoxid in Verbindung gebracht werden, welches eine höhere Sauerstoffaffinität hat als Eisen, das heißt, dass der andere Stoff den Sauerstoff besser aufnehmen kann, als das Eisen.


Grüße, Basti


----------



## mrblackman (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Habe meine Teich neu befüllt und braun!!!*

Wir haben das selbe Problem (zu eisenhaltiges Grundwasser).
Nach Befüllen des Teichs bleibt die Brauntrübung bestehen (nach einiger Zeit setzt sich unten eine rostrotbraune Schicht ab.
Gibt es überhaupt Teichpumpen die mit eisenhaltigem Wasser fertig werden?


----------



## michael_j (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Habe meine Teich neu befüllt und braun!!!*

hm, für solche Fälle gibt es Filter. Geht los bei schlappen 268 Euro für eine Kap. bis 300.000l


----------



## Testpilot (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Habe meine Teich neu befüllt und braun!!!*

Du leerst Deinen Teich, reinigst ihn und zwei Tage später schwimmen Deine Koi schon wieder darin umher??

Lass Deinen Teich doch mal etwas zur Ruhe kommen und Doktor nicht so viel daran herum. Wenn die Wasserwerte i.O. sind ist doch alles in Butter. Bei dir im Wasser schwirren Algen umher, es ist Frühling, und da Du keine Pflanzen am/im Teich hast die sich um die Nährstoffe im Wasser kümmern könnten wird sich das auch nicht oder nur sehr langsam ändern   

Aber das ist nur meine Meinung


----------



## Annett (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Habe meine Teich neu befüllt und braun!!!*

Hi,

Ihr habt schon gesehen, dass das Thema von 2007 ist?!


----------



## Testpilot (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Habe meine Teich neu befüllt und braun!!!*

  

natürlich nicht


----------

